# Getting Geared Up



## BustinYotes (May 16, 2014)

Got 3 KB Compound 5.5's ready for dirt next weekend...


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Wish I could be trapping next weekend! I've never seen KB's in action before, interesting design though.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good luck, standing by for pics!


----------



## BustinYotes (May 16, 2014)

My first experience with them. This will be my first trapping experience. Thirty years of procrastinating about to be snuffed out. Lol. Will post pics of sets and catches if any. Got to figure out the pic deal. Tried to post a trap pic but didn't work.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

to post pics just click on the "More Reply Options" click on the browse option. if you saved your pic to the desktop or if saved in your Pictures find it in the window that pops up, scroll to find the file in pics or desktop, pick the picture you want then click on "attach this file" under the browse button. then attach to post and you should be good to go. when you attach to post it does not show up in the main body untill you actually post. hope i explained it right, good luck!


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Best of luck! Looking forward to your first catch story/pics!


----------



## devildogandboy (May 12, 2014)

hope to see some pics soon.

Bruce


----------



## BustinYotes (May 16, 2014)

My KB's


----------



## BustinYotes (May 16, 2014)

Cool. Thanks for pic advice. It worked!


----------



## devildogandboy (May 12, 2014)

looks like they should do the job!

Bruce


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Looks real good! I'm curious to see how they work for you. First year for me too and I went with the cheaper Duke #3's. I just got them night latched and threw them in the weeds to rust up. Debating base plating them with new chain but I think for the first year I'm just going to run them.

Again, good luck!


----------



## BustinYotes (May 16, 2014)

Cool. Hope those Duke's work for you. Nice to know I'm not the only coyote trapping greenhorn. Lol.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice work on posting the pics.....I'm just saying I believed you but others need pics, kind of the rule..... hoto:

what anchors are they....wolf fang???


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like you're traps are sure ready for use. Nice to see that you even have the tags on them to show they are yours.

I've had my trail camera in my backyard for the last couple weeks just to see what's going on. Looks like I have a raccoon and opossum that are interested in my garden. I have the cage traps out and hopefully I can catch them before they are hitting my garden too hard.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

...I'm a Coyote trapping greenhorn too, so you're still not alone.

Just waxed up 2 dozen #11 DLS's and sealed them in a drum for my boy's raccoon line next season. Picked up two new properties, one for raccoon, one for fox. Waiting till closer to season to prep my fox gear. Got some 85 Trout carcasses for raccoon bait in past month. Going to try grinding them with my wife's blender (once she goes to Iowa), mixing them with cornmeal and honey or cornmeal and bacon grease. Always used straight fish for raccoons with honey as lure, but would like to make paste bait. Probably would last longer when the mice and rats come.

Looking to buy a dozen MB 650OL's and rigging them for Coyote, but I have to drive 3 hours North for good Coyote ground. Anyway, lots of fun to plan and figure and prepare.

Boy has been catch and releasing all the new squirrel pups, but we haven't had any visits from skunks recently.

Good luck with the one's you're putting in the ground.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

PS: Did use those Earth Anchors last year...and I really like them. Once they set, they're stuck. I was punching them into rock-frozen ground and was able to get them in. It was easier than driving (and carrying) re-bar.


----------



## BustinYotes (May 16, 2014)

jimmy shutt said:


> nice work on posting the pics.....I'm just saying I believed you but others need pics, kind of the rule..... hoto:
> 
> what anchors are they....wolf fang???


Yes. Bought a dozen.


----------



## BustinYotes (May 16, 2014)

NattyB said:


> ...I'm a Coyote trapping greenhorn too, so you're still not alone.
> 
> Just waxed up 2 dozen #11 DLS's and sealed them in a drum for my boy's raccoon line next season. Picked up two new properties, one for raccoon, one for fox. Waiting till closer to season to prep my fox gear. Got some 85 Trout carcasses for raccoon bait in past month. Going to try grinding them with my wife's blender (once she goes to Iowa), mixing them with cornmeal and honey or cornmeal and bacon grease. Always used straight fish for raccoons with honey as lure, but would like to make paste bait. Probably would last longer when the mice and rats come.
> 
> ...


Thanks. 650's are awesome from what I hear. Good luck. Ready for yotes tomorrow.


----------



## BustinYotes (May 16, 2014)

NattyB said:


> PS: Did use those Earth Anchors last year...and I really like them. Once they set, they're stuck. I was punching them into rock-frozen ground and was able to get them in. It was easier than driving (and carrying) re-bar.


Got to be way better than toting around rebar Lol.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

I've got a little room to stretch out in my backyard for my first year so I think I'm going to just tote some rebar myself. Set, check, set more, check.. Once the snow gets really deep it's snare time, probably tied to a tree for an anchor. Now that's a light pack!


----------



## BustinYotes (May 16, 2014)

Wish we could snare in Alabama. I would love that light load. Not as young as I use to be. All we can do is 5 1/2" powered foot snare. All other snares illegal.


----------



## BustinYotes (May 16, 2014)

Toting all the gear for coilspring trapping a few miles can get rough. If I keep it up I'll have to come up with a 4wheeler.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Bummer about no snares!! I can see footholds being a more rewarding catch, but the light load of snares and an already dispatched/no blood/no holes situation is rather appealing too.


----------



## BustinYotes (May 16, 2014)

Snares are cool. Coilspring traps are too. I can live with it. Lol


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Heck yeah! I have quite a few old rusty long springs that I don't even remember where I got them from. Cleaned them up a bit and I'm going to try hitting some raccoon with those. I can't wait, but winter here was so long and horrible I'm ok with enjoying some summer temps for a bit first.


----------



## BustinYotes (May 16, 2014)

The property I am trapping this weekend isn't prime. It's ok, but I haven't gotten back in the good area of the property yet. Gotta machete out an old log road to get me back in there close to the creek. The yotes seem to be running the creek.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

My oldest boy and I ran foot holds and snares (Cable Restraints) for yotes this past Feb in up-state PA. We learned a lot. Snares are much easier (Set N Forget), but I feel you need a lot more "snare coverage" than with leg-holds.

I also draw this conclusion from fox trapping and snaring in the South-Eastern part of the state. A baited foot-hold set draws critters. A double set or two doubles near each other will catch anything moving through. Whereas with snares, you really have to set that specific trail and it's anyone's guess which trial will actually get used. I usually put two snares per decent trail, but you are relying on the critter to decide where he wants to go. (EX: Set snares on two pond edge trails where the fox were going from the bank through cat-tails onto the pond. Good looking sets. Next morning, fox ran edge of pond perpendicular to snared trails. ...Baited foot holds at either location would have drawn them in.)

Bottom line: Snares are much lighter and easier to keep operable, but I set at least 3x the amount of snares compared to covering an area with footholds...IMO.

When it comes to toting rebar, yes, I like the PU truck or 4-wheeler.


----------



## BustinYotes (May 16, 2014)

Awesome info. Thanks.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Good info indeed NattyB!

I've heard of people using bait piles and setting snares on incoming yote trails as they form. We'll see about that, but my intention is blind trail sets. Where I am planning on trapping I don't think I could lug a roadkill deer that far in the woods, and I don't have a snowmobile to help me out.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Beta, That's a proven method, but you have to have the critters coming. If I was going to establish a bait, I would wait until they are well working it, before setting and checking. As far as the roadkills, they can be dragged for miles behind a vehicle. Just make sure it's all legal in your state. I primarily use scraps from legally harvested deer from archery and gun season.

I'm thinking about establishing a bait or two next year in Northern PA. My friends up there can call me and tell me when the yotes are working it. Last year it took about 3 weeks (if I remember right) before the coyotes had it all torn up.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Yeah, not sure about the legality of collecting old bloated deer on the side of the road for bait, but I was just thinking of bulk. I plan on using my archery trimmings for dirthole sets mainly but we'll see what I have and how fast everything goes. I suppose just the hide and bones would work pretty good if they are tied down. I'll still try some blind trail sets first and go from there.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Beta,

On Bait: When I hunt, I keep a plastic bag with me in the woods. From the entrails, I save the heart, liver and lungs. (I know some like the heart and the liver, but they are not for me.) Also keep as much blood from the deer in this bag. It's a mess if your bag gets a hole, so be careful. This is what I call "Blood Bait"....it's by far the best. Freeze it and use it FRESH. No need to taint. Then when I butcher, I save all the meat and fat scraps. I butcher with a bucket and a clean plastic bag in the bucket. These scraps I will "age" for 2-4 days, but not to the point of going bad. IMO fresh or mild ageing is better than rotten...least for fox.

...To be continued.....


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

....If I was stranded on an island (In Alaska) and could only have two scents or baits, I would want venison blood and Red Fox urine. I know there are many good lures out there. I do like Hawbaker's and I've heard a lot of good about Carmen's, but plain old urine and blood works just fine.

In the area I trap, I don't like "loud", smelly lures. They are too likely to attract non-targets (IMO). I set many funnels and do well without calling in too many non-targets.

In PA, we cannot set with visible bait, so I don't use hide/hair/fur. Crows and hawks have keen eyes. I also cover the blood...they spot red too.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Good info NattyB!! It never occurred to me to save the blood, for sure doing that along with liver and heart. Similar regs here as far as visible bait (with footholds), but we can use small pieces of fur or feathers for flagging. In the past I've always saved a lot of scraps from butchering deer, packaged and froze labeled "treats" for the dog, hehe. I guess this year old Tilda will have to share, lol. Since you only age your meat for a just a couple of days do you just tie it up in that plastic, or do you still put a piece of glass over the bucket to let air out/keep flies out? I was planning on just using fresh scraps, any extra stink would come from any urine/lure used but I guess having some aged stuff would be good too.

On that note, I got my hands on some Carman's Magna Gland and Mega Musk so I could do just that and switch it up at random sets to keep things interesting. If I remember, the Mega Musk was pretty 'in for face/loud', and the gland was more mild and almost sweet smelling. We'll see what works! Thanks again for the pointers!


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I used to have a dog ("Buck", YLLW Lab). He was so happy whenever we got a deer. His world was so perfect he didn't even have to beg. I'd toss him scraps as we butchered. He'd catch them out of the air and inhale them. He'd do this while laying on the floor, no need to even sit up. He'd be bummed to see those scraps being saved for the wild K-9's.

Trapping prep is fun. Got me a ******* chest freezer a few years ago. My wife stays out of it. All kinds of parts n parts in there.

Those no visible bait laws are real important. We can hunt coyotes over exposed bait, but not if you intend to trap or snare them at that site...bait has to be covered.

Pretty soon you're little guy will be toting his own basket.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Same here, once the deer gets to the house Tilda knows the routine! My wife and I both (almost always) get a deer so there is quite a bit to go around. I'm pretty excited, that's for sure. I would have already dyed my current #3 Duke's but I want to buy a couple more and I keep going back and forth about base plating/laminating them first. Plenty of time yet and I would rather just make one day out of it all.

Yes, as of now I have a feeling he will have his own basket!


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Beta,

My wife just told me last night she would like to spend more time in Iowa this fall. I started to hym n haw, because it conflicts with PA deer season. Then she said, "Can you trap in Iowa with the boys?" ...Now she's got me thinking. She's from NW Iowa, bout 45 minutes South of the Mn line. ...Now the wheels are turning....


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

45 mins from the line.. Hmm, probably about a 4-5 hour drive then depending on.... I don't have a lot of time since I'm home with the little guy and the wife working but the wheels are turning here as well. :smiley-confused005:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Darn you guys !! All this talk about trapping is getting me anxious for the winter .. it is the best time of year tho ..lol .


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

....Currently rusting 12 MB 650 OS/L's (just in case I do spend Nov and Dec in IA.)

...Just happened to Google Earth all the ground I have permission on in NW IA. While I'm familar with the ground, you can pick a lot of travel ways from that bird's eye view. IDed over 20 locations, most of which I know have plenty of sign. Big Hole Dirt-Holes, Flat Sets, Baited Blinds or just Blind sets??? I'll figure that out when I get there.

... Also made a list of my "call properties". Don't like to trap and call over the same ground. The wide open ground with less cover will get trapped. The thick stuff gets called.

(Wife and children are in IA as I write this.) Caleb told me the other night he got permission to trap "so-in-so's" farm. My wife was just shaking her head. He asked a good family friend if we couold trap Coyotes and Badgers on their farm. She replied, "I'd love you to trap the Coyotes and Badgers."


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds great NattyB, I'm heading there (Iowa) on the 10th of August. Family visits and pick some more of my old equipment and what ever I can find in reloading supplies. Going to do a little calling on my wife's family farm, will probably get in one stand.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

12 MB 650's eh Natty? Very nice trap, got to play with some at a farm supply store awhile back and goodness those 4 coils are tough, especially for my crusty body lately. I've been suffering back problems for awhile now and am a bit worried about the upcoming season myself. I may have to skip the steel and just throw out some snares just to get out there some and hope my back lets me flesh them. Time will tell because I sure don't want to make it worse. Good luck to you guys in IA!!


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Yesterday I made "A setting block" for them. I always carried a block of popular about 2" x 4" x 6" in my basket for setting #2 coils. I can set the trap on the block then push the springs down with my hands. I'm not a big fan of knee-setting for scent concerns. (Poplar is lighter to carry than oak.) Anyway, I also use the block as a fulcrum to pull stakes. I made a similar sized block with a channel and bolt-hole cut outs for setting the 650's. I dig a square spot for the block, set the trap on it, then step on the springs. They are tough buggers, but the block helps set them without the trap sinking into the ground.

220, Have to go to IA on Friday to retrieve my family from their vacation. Hope you enjoy your visit. I'll miss you by just a few days.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Be safe on your trip, hopefully someday we'll be able to cross paths.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Good tips NattyB! I was/am planning using some Duke #3 (2 coil) and have been setting them with my feet (dog facing me) to test pan tension. Depending on soil conditions or snow that may not work as well as your block idea though. 650's I'd need setters, or use my feet for sure.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Yep--- trap setters are pretty handy at times and not bad to carry--- just stick'em in your back pocket and go.

I buy trap parts and other supplies I cant find locally from F&T Fur Harvesters Trading Post--- page 14 in their 2014/15 catalog has a bunch of trap setters listed.

Any folks interested in get'in a catalog can go to;

www.fntpost.com

or call 989-727-8727.

awprint:


----------

